# La mia vita è un happy hour



## Skorpio (31 Dicembre 2019)

Quale argomento o racconto che vi è capitato di leggere  nelle varie sezioni, vi suscita istintivamente divertimento e ilarità, al punto che, se ne aveste potere, lo spostereste immediatamente in "happy hour"?


----------



## Foglia (31 Dicembre 2019)

Per me non è l'argomento ma il modo con cui lo si offre. Esempi: il tuo 3d sui pranzi di Natale per il modo che hai avuto TU di presentarlo, mi e' parso dall'inizio ben ambientato in happy hour.
Molti 3d del nostro @Paolo78mi sono, per la stessa leggerezza con cui lui li porta, da Happy hour. Io stessa penso di avere portato anche miei episodi  (di per sé incazzevoli) in un momento in cui sono riuscita a riderci ed ironizzarci un po' su 
Io comunque ad esempio non sono per niente brava ad aprire 3d...


----------



## Foglia (31 Dicembre 2019)

... E mi devo pure correggere sul tuo 3d dei pranzi di Natale  .
Ero convintissima che fosse nella sezione happy hour, e così invece non è  ...


----------



## Skorpio (31 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me non è l'argomento ma il modo con cui lo si offre. Esempi: il tuo 3d sui pranzi di Natale per il modo che hai avuto TU di presentarlo, mi e' parso dall'inizio ben ambientato in happy hour.
> Molti 3d del nostro @Paolo78mi sono, per la stessa leggerezza con cui lui li porta, da Happy hour. Io stessa penso di avere portato anche miei episodi  (di per sé incazzevoli) in un momento in cui sono riuscita a riderci ed ironizzarci un po' su
> Io comunque ad esempio non sono per niente brava ad aprire 3d...


Si hai ragione, in teoria tutto.. Anche un tradimento o una attrazione , se raccontato in un film di lino Banfi e Alvaro vitali, assume i contorni di un happy hour

Ma un argomento che a prescindere dai toni ti richiama subito a un happy hour c'è?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si hai ragione, in teoria tutto.. Anche un tradimento o una attrazione , se raccontato in un film di lino Banfi e Alvaro vitali, assume i contorni di un happy hour
> 
> Ma un argomento che a prescindere dai toni ti richiama subito a un happy hour c'è?


Io metto quasi tutto in confessionale, poi mi viene spostato


----------



## Skorpio (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io metto quasi tutto in confessionale, poi mi viene spostato


Capita anche a me, nessun problema, ma sulla faccenda dell'ultimo spostamento mi si scrive che io avrei aperto non a caso in happy hour.. E devo specificare che io avevo aperto altrove   

Va bene che è natale e parare un culo è sempre una buona azione, e sono stato zitto

Ma che poi si indichi lo stronzo che sta per terra e si dica che l'ho cacato io, mica è giusto, no?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capita anche a me, nessun problema, ma sulla faccenda dell'ultimo spostamento mi si scrive che io avrei aperto non a caso in happy hour.. E devo specificare che io avevo aperto altrove
> 
> Va bene che è natale e parare un culo è sempre una buona azione, e sono stato zitto
> 
> Ma che poi si indichi lo stronzo che sta per terra e si dica che l'ho cacato io, mica è giusto, no?


Forse la domanda del thread non è sembrata seria.
Le risposte però sono state più piccate di quanto mi aspettavo.
L’hanno tutti interpretata sul personale. 
Ma a me sembra invece evidente che tutti consideriamo delle cose inadatte ...per gli altri


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capita anche a me, nessun problema, ma sulla faccenda dell'ultimo spostamento mi si scrive che io avrei aperto non a caso in happy hour.. E devo specificare che io avevo aperto altrove
> 
> Va bene che è natale e parare un culo è sempre una buona azione, e sono stato zitto
> 
> Ma che poi si indichi lo stronzo che sta per terra e si dica che l'ho cacato io, mica è giusto, no?





Skorpio ha detto:


> Capita anche a me, nessun problema, ma sulla faccenda dell'ultimo spostamento mi si scrive che io avrei aperto non a caso in happy hour.. E devo specificare che io avevo aperto altrove
> 
> Va bene che è natale e parare un culo è sempre una buona azione, e sono stato zitto
> 
> Ma che poi si indichi lo stronzo che sta per terra e si dica che l'ho cacato io, mica è giusto, no?


io non ho detto questo. Ho partecipato alla discussione e non ho mai fatto caso in quale sezione. Ed è una cosa che faccio sempre, tanto è che spesso non so dove è avvenuto un commento che avrei voluto commentare ma per mancanza di tempo non sono riuscita.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse la domanda del thread non è sembrata seria.
> Le risposte però sono state più piccate di quanto mi aspettavo.
> L’hanno tutti interpretata sul personale.
> Ma a me sembra invece evidente che tutti consideriamo delle cose inadatte ...per gli altri


Si, sono state piccate

In effetti ho aperto prendendo spunto da un piccolo episodio capitato qualche giorno fa, un anziano signore con cui ero a pranzo con altri, parlando del figlio quasi sessantenne, ha detto che ha comprato una motocicletta 

Era piuttosto incazzato anche lui, e infatti ha detro: ma ora cosa si mette a fare alla sua età?? 

Da qui lo spunto

Comprare una motocicletta è da giovani? (es)


----------



## Skorpio (31 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io non ho detto questo. Ho partecipato alla discussione e non ho mai fatto caso in quale sezione. Ed è una cosa che faccio sempre, tanto è che spesso non so dove è avvenuto un commento che avrei voluto commentare ma per mancanza di tempo non sono riuscita.


No no infatti l'ha detto @Foglia


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, sono state piccate
> 
> In effetti ho aperto prendendo spunto da un piccolo episodio capitato qualche giorno fa, un anziano signore con cui ero a pranzo con altri, parlando del figlio quasi sessantenne, ha detto che ha comprato una motocicletta
> 
> ...


La motocicletta mi fa venire in mente un parente che la amava. Lui è la moglie facevano molti viaggi in moto. Durante  uno di questi viaggi incontrarono un’altra coppia giovanissima in un ristorante. Parlarono un po’ e la ragazza disse “Spero di arrivare alla vostra età con il vostro spirito!”
Loro avevano quarantadue anni. 
Quello che faceva ridere non era la frase della ragazza (più si è giovani più tutti sembrano vecchi, si sa), ma il fatto che loro pensavano di sembrare ventenni.
Non mi ha mai affascinato la moto e ho provato un paio di volte con lui. La seconda mi ha fatto provare un po’ di velocità. Mai avuto tanta paura in vita mia!
Ma se a una persona piace...


----------



## Foglia (31 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No no infatti l'ha detto @Foglia


Ecchime! Perché a volte ti leggo perculatore , in senso buono, scanzonato. In realtà non molto nel 3d spostato, mi era venuto in mente ricordando un altro 3d che avevi messo in happy hour in cui ti avevo detto che avevi l'intento perculatore. Poi in realtà stavolta non eri "colpevole" 

Venendo alla tua domanda, per me è più il modo di porre l'argomento, che l'argomento in sé. E' più una cosa che mi funziona  "a contrario", se devo ragionare "per argomenti", cioè su fatti che comunque li rigiro non riesco a vederci il lato comico, neppure uno spicchio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecchime! Perché a volte ti leggo perculatore , in senso buono, scanzonato. In realtà non molto nel 3d spostato, mi era venuto in mente ricordando un altro 3d che avevi messo in happy hour in cui ti avevo detto che avevi l'intento perculatore. Poi in realtà stavolta non eri "colpevole"
> 
> Venendo alla tua domanda, per me è più il modo di porre l'argomento, che l'argomento in sé. E' più una cosa che mi funziona  "a contrario", se devo ragionare "per argomenti", cioè su fatti che comunque li rigiro non riesco a vederci il lato comico, neppure uno spicchio.


sempre colpa tua


----------



## Vera (31 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quale argomento o racconto che vi è capitato di leggere  nelle varie sezioni, vi suscita istintivamente divertimento e ilarità, al punto che, se ne aveste potere, lo spostereste immediatamente in "happy hour"?


Non saprei. La sezione "happy hour" lo vedo come l'angolo delle chiacchiere varie, non solo delle cazzate. 
Infatti, io stessa, ho aperto 3d qui perché non avrei saputo in quale altra sezione aprirla.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Dicembre 2019)

Non saprei. Non guardo mai in che sezione vengono aperti i 3d. Non mi interessa
Ho serie difficoltà quando apro 3d (lo faccio rarissimamente) a scegliere la sezione


----------



## Foglia (31 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sempre colpa tua


Sempre.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2020)

E lo spirito dell'argomento l'intelligenza degli aspetti che propone il post, la tematica più o meno condivisa con gli altri  utenti a metterlo in cornice e a  collocarlo nella classifica...
Come si dice: se il vino è buono si vende da solo...


----------



## Martes (1 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


Ripeto che sei permaloso


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E lo spirito dell'argomento l'intelligenza degli aspetti che propone il post, la tematica più o meno condivisa con gli altri  utenti a metterlo in cornice e a  collocarlo nella classifica...
> Come si dice: se il vino è buono si vende da solo...


Più che l’argomento è il contesto degli avventori.


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che l’argomento è il contesto degli avventori.


Tu dici: in mezzo a degli avvinazzati basta portare una bottiglia di tamarindo, che viene presa per del Barolo del 1971?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Tu dici: in mezzo a degli avvinazzati basta portare una bottiglia di tamarindo, che viene presa per del Barolo del 1971?


Più spesso capita di portare Barolo e vederlo trattare da tavernello.


----------



## Lostris (1 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più spesso capita di portare Barolo e vederlo trattare da tavernello.


Le classiche perle ai porci


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Le classiche perle ai porci


Io ho il ricordo di aver fatto una bavarese. È una preparazione non difficile, ma lunga e laboriosa. Bisogna saper fare una crema pasticciera perfetta, aromatizzarla, fare la panna montata (quella spray non va bene) e unire il tutto a freddo, aggiungere la colla di pesce e poi tenere in frigorifero per ore. Quando l’hanno mangiata una ha detto “Buono questo budino”. Non l’ho più fatta.


----------



## Foglia (1 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho il ricordo di aver fatto una bavarese. È una preparazione non difficile, ma lunga e laboriosa. Bisogna saper fare una crema pasticciera perfetta, aromatizzarla, fare la panna montata (quella spray non va bene) e unire il tutto a freddo, aggiungere la colla di pesce e poi tenere in frigorifero per ore. Quando l’hanno mangiata una ha detto “Buono questo budino”. Non l’ho più fatta.


E son soddisfazioni!!!


----------



## Lara3 (1 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non saprei. La sezione "happy hour" lo vedo come l'angolo delle chiacchiere varie, non solo delle cazzate.
> Infatti, io stessa, ho aperto 3d qui perché non avrei saputo in quale altra sezione aprirla.


Ok. Ma i stuzzichini dove stanno ? 
Aperol per me, per favore. 
Grazie


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho il ricordo di aver fatto una bavarese. È una preparazione non difficile, ma lunga e laboriosa. Bisogna saper fare una crema pasticciera perfetta, aromatizzarla, fare la panna montata (quella spray non va bene) e unire il tutto a freddo, aggiungere la colla di pesce e poi tenere in frigorifero per ore. Quando l’hanno mangiata una ha detto “Buono questo budino”. Non l’ho più fatta.


Ah..ah...era pur sempre un complimento; dovevi solo spiegare la differenza tra i due dolci e la relativa preparazione: a prova di scema!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ah..ah...era pur sempre un complimento; dovevi solo spiegare la differenza tra i due dolci e la relativa preparazione: a prova di scema!


Il fatto è reale e mia figlia ne ride e dice che sono rancorosa.
Ma è una metafora di altri fatti che ho vissuto in cui offrivo L’infinito a chi preferiva “...un bicchiere di vino con un panino la felicità“.


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è reale e mia figlia ne ride e dice che sono rancorosa.
> Ma è una metafora di altri fatti che ho vissuto in cui offrivo L’infinito a chi preferiva “...un bicchiere di vino con un panino la felicità“.


Infatti io ho imparato a fare le cose prima per fare piacere a me  .Forse bisogna essere solo un po' più egoisti.


----------

